# ASA scoring ring sizes?



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

5inch 10 ring, 1.5inch 12


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

Is that the size of rings no matter if the animal is a bobcat or a deer? Or say a javelina and a ram? Sorry, I am from AZ and have only shot shoots that are held in AZ. Our local clubs that hold shoots have nice targets and are usually only rineharts. Almost none of the rings are the same size and none of the clubs are consistant with what they do with animal placement. Even on our biggest shoots of the year some times the clubs see how hard they can screw the archers. (only half of the animal is visable due to obstruction or severe quartered away/to.) They really have no rules when it comes to setting a course. I would love to see an asa course set up so we could lay some basic ground rules. I would love to be able to compare some of our courses to the rest of the country.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

It doesn't matter what animal it is, far as the animals Asa uses. Asa doesn't obstruct the scoring rings, but will the body.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

commander1 said:


> Is that the size of rings no matter if the animal is a bobcat or a deer? Or say a javelina and a ram? Sorry, I am from AZ and have only shot shoots that are held in AZ. Our local clubs that hold shoots have nice targets and are usually only rineharts. Almost none of the rings are the same size and none of the clubs are consistant with what they do with animal placement. Even on our biggest shoots of the year some times the clubs see how hard they can screw the archers. (only half of the animal is visable due to obstruction or severe quartered away/to.) They really have no rules when it comes to setting a course. I would love to see an asa course set up so we could lay some basic ground rules. I would love to be able to compare some of our courses to the rest of the country.


The coming new point zones will effect more on the national circuit to start with. You got a good target you don't pitch it because of point zone sizes.
National circuit courses are set up a little different than local clubs have. Here, you may have a rectangle 20 target course (10 per side) and have all groups shooting as one - all shoot, all score, and all move to the next target.
ASA uses max distances set per class and 6 class stakes and have all unknown, all known and half known and half unknown distances. You can down load rules for state.
Quartering away targets are allowed and as WDMRJR3DBOWGUY noted, the point zones are unobstructed.


----------



## commander1 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds about like us. All shoot, score and move on. We don't have a known distance anything. I would like to go to Paris and experience a really big shoot. We have a lot of cactus and wide open long shots.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

The known distance thing.....depends on the class......oh and a word of warning....for paris....bring boots.....you might be standing and walking through a foot deep of soupy mud....but with a date change...it might not be that big of a worry...lol


----------

